# Rat Wrestling?



## mrsbeccabear55 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello! I just got two new rats and I'm a little worried. I have never housed rats together before (my first 2 were by themselves because I was living with my mother at the time, and she only allowed me to have one). But I recently decided to get more (I live with my husband now). I have been hearing soft squeaks whenever I'm not in the room and whenever I walk in, one of them has the other pinned down. I don't think it's serious, there have been no scratches or bite marks. And no blood has been drawn, but I just want to find out if this is normal? Are they just playing? Thanks. ???


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

No blood, no foul. They are playing. All of my rats wrestle and pin each other and I have never had a fight from any of them.


----------

